# Apple TV en WiFi ou CPL ?



## al1pro (25 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 
je poste dans la section Apple TV, mais c'est plutôt une question d'ordre général.

Afin de libérer un peu mon routeur des différentes connexions WiFi qu'il doit supporter, j'ai décider de brancher mon AppleTV en CPL.

Voici mon schéma :

_Apple TV -> boitier CPL -> Secteur 220V
+
Secteur 220V -> boitier CPL -> Routeur (TimeCapsule)
_
(Bon,, je sais pas si c'est très clair, mais bon, branchement classique en CPL sans prise de tête )

Aucun problème. Tout fonctionne. Apple TV est reconnue dans iTunes, ça synchronise etc etc etc.. Bref, aucune différence visible par rapport à son état précédent qui était le WiFi. 

En fait, mon "souci", c'est d'évaluer si cette connexion en CPL est plus performante que la connexion en WiFi (je parle de la vitesse de synchronisation).
J'ai tenté de balancer quelques MP3 et vidéo de iTunes à l'Apple TV, mais disons que ça n'est pas flagrant et c'est difficile de se faire une idée sur la vitesse de transfert... :hein:

D'où ma simple question :
*Comment tester le débit de transfert qui existe entre le Mac et l'Apple TV en WiFi puis en CPL ?* 
Je me doute qu'en théorie, le CPL est plus rapide, mais celui-ci dépend en grande partie du réseau électrique de la maison... d'où l'intérêt de mesurer la connexion et d'obtenir des résultats chiffrés...


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

Quelle est ton Mac (renseigne ta page utilisateur ) et quelles cartes wifi ? (le débit de la meilleure s'adapte à la moins bonne)
Quel est le débit de tes prises CPL ? 85 ou 200 ?

Pour mesurer, tu peux essayer iStatsPro (Application, pas le widget) et le mettre dans la barre des menus: tu verras le débit s'afficher.
Tu peux créer une archive .zip par exemple de 1go/1024mo et l'utiliser comme test. J'imagine qu'un simple dossier avec de multiples fichiers ne donnera pas non plus les mêmes résultats.

Ce n'est pas pour une Apple TV, mais pour info, entre mon Mini G4 et mon bipro G5, le débit en CPL varie entre 650-800 Mo en 10 mn: avec les cartes Extreme internes des deux machines, je suis très largement en dessous. Avec les dernières versions des cartes wifi -n par contre, j'imagine que la concurrence est plus rude.


----------



## al1pro (26 Février 2009)

Merci teo pour ta réponse.

Côté équipement, je possède un Mac Pro (entre autres !) et l'Apple TV (entre autres !) .
Le MacPro n'est pas "directement" en Wifi (pas de carte Extreme). Il est connecté en ethernet à une TC 1To, qui elle-même est configurée en WiFi n, tout comme l'Apple TV.

En ce qui concerne les boitiers CPL, j'avoue que je ne sais pas. Ce sont ceux d'Orange pour la Livebox (LivePlug HD).

J'essaie de trouver l'application iStatsPro...


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

google est décidemment mon ami aujourd'hui 
Apparemment, le Liveplug serait du 200 mbits/s, le plus haut que tu puisses trouver pour le moment. Avec un MacPro et ton AppleTV, tu devrais exploser les débits que j'ai chez moi, à moins que le wifi soit vraiment devenu rapide 

Et pour iStat, version Application, c'est iStatMenu et c'est ici


----------

